# How did you meet your ex or the new bf/gf ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

We were together 18yrs but now it looks like I'm gonna be single again - of course it gets you thinking about this stuff.
How did you meet your ex , other gf's or bf's and how did you meet the new one in your life now if there is one ?

I met my ex through a singles club. We were both only in it to have a bit of fun , never expected to meet anyone worthwhile.
Most of my gf's and stuff before, I met through friends I've realized . Never really thought about that but that's how they came about.
Since we spllit , 51/2 mths , not that I've really been looking but it seems the whole damn world is online dating now.
I've been in a couple , just looking round really. 
But I've also just realized that even though I haven't even been looking as yet , and I work from home alone, and that I live out of town on one ac with no neighbours , and that I have no friends , I've still somehow accidentally met 3 girls in 51/2 mths . Like these are girl girls not just any girl.
1 was through work when I went to look at a job. We spent a few wks on and off in her beach house , she was a great lady , unfortunately though a bit of a phyco too. I still think about her heaps though , such a shame she was a bit that way , she was right up my alley , a rare one . I still have trouble staying away from her.
Next I met one in an online club , not a singles club, an investing club actually but nothing ended up coming of it.

And the last I met actually through my online dating thing. This one was so special to that it scared the hell out of me. It's just too soon , I still couldn't even think about getting serious right now so I'm staying away from her.

Strange, I'm sorta worried about finding someone yet I've been out here living like a fkg nun but somehow still just stumbled across these three already.
You watch , when I really wanna dive back in though - there'll be nothing - guaranteed !


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ex husband through a friend - he was her coworker.

Since then, of my two 'long term' (if 8 months is long term) boyfriends, one I met out at a bar dancing, the other I met on [email protected].


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I met my ex in a club. Was married for 27 years. 

My new guy I met 30 years ago at work. He was one of our customers. I was young and he had just gone through a bitter divorce. We started dating and then lived together for a little over 2 years. I was ready to get married and start a family and he wasn't so be split up on good terms. He never remarried. After I filed for divorce I called him and we are together again. I am now divorced and we are living together again. Guess it was meant to be.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Baseballmom6 said:


> I met my ex in a club. Was married for 27 years.
> 
> My new guy I met 30 years ago at work. He was one of our customers. I was young and he had just gone through a bitter divorce. We started dating and then lived together for a little over 2 years. I was ready to get married and start a family and he wasn't so be split up on good terms. He never remarried. After I filed for divorce I called him and we are together again. I am now divorced and we are living together again. Guess it was meant to be.


Yeah maybe , spose time will tell. You have 27yrs to beat first before you even know.
I've gotta beat 18 before I even have any clue at all of what I really have next


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I met my wife at a strip club, she was dancing.

She was my "mistress" for a year or so before I split with my Ex.
We dated legitimately for nearly another year and then got married.

We've been together 15-16 years all told.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

I met my almost-ex-wife on the first day of college. We were both freshman, and were moving into our dorm rooms. I held the door open for her.

We became good friends straight away, but didn't start dating until a couple years later.


Pb.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I met my ex at a bar. Don't laugh. True story.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I met my husband when his sister married my uncle. My sister is married to his cousin. Quite the conversational ice breaker isn't it.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Met my wife and a mutual friend's get together  nice , wholesome family gathering


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Met my SO on an "adult" dating site. We were both just out of "sexually challenged" marriages, and wanted a FWB. Still together 2 years later. And the sex is still incredible!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

Met the ex through a friend. It lasted through 12 years and 3 kids so not so bad. Met my current girl at a neighborhood bar.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Met STBXW on Google Chat.

Moved to the opposite side of the country to be with her.

Gave up my friends, family, job and life of 29 years.

No current girl here.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Met my current guy on *******. I got lucky as there are a lot of 'characters' on some of these dating websites. I've been with him for 18 months.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I met my ex when I was 17 through a friend. She had gone out with him and he'd broken up with her and she was gunning for him to go out with her again so she invited him and a bunch of other people over to her house. 

A bunch of us went to the beach to hang out and he and I started talking and hit it off right away. The other girls went into the water and were skinny dipping. He kept trying to get me in the water as well. Nope. Not happening. I think that rather intrigued him. 

We were attracted to each other right away. I developed a mad crush on him.. Then he decided he wanted to remain friends with me and went back out with my friend. So that's when I went out with his friend for the next 7 years. He used to tell me that he NEVER expected me to go out with this guy for SEVEN years! :rofl: I was 6 weeks away from marrying this guy when we broke up. 

So I came back home. He was in the Navy and I was on the rebound and feeling needy and lonely. I knew he wanted me and I wanted to be wanted so I decided to go out with him. Bad idea. Worst thing I ever did. Lost a good friend and got a lousy husband instead.


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

Ruby Skye (nightclub) at an Armin Van Buuren (DJ) show.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Met STBXW on Matchmaker.com

She messaged me one night and things got started. Dated for about 15 months prior to actually tying the knot in 2004.

7-1/2 years afterward, her loin's obviously started aching for a little strange stuff as she clandestinely hooked up with two other men from her past by connecting with them on FB.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Met my ex because through our sisters who were BFFs. Currently shopping online with no luck. Guess I'd better hit the bars and barbequeues.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

tacoma said:


> I met my wife at a strip club, she was dancing.
> 
> She was my "mistress" for a year or so before I split with my Ex.
> We dated legitimately for nearly another year and then got married.
> ...


A strip club eh , and rightly so


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Met STBXW on Matchmaker.com
> 
> She messaged me one night and things got started. Dated for about 15 months prior to actually tying the knot in 2004.
> 
> 7-1/2 years afterward, her loin's obviously started aching for a little strange stuff as she clandestinely hooked up with two other men from her past by connecting with them on FB.


Sorry to hear that arb. Fkg hate facebook.


----------

